# New Tow Vehicle On The Horizon???



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

Made the mistake of the going to the big RV show in Tampa a week ago and have since gotten the bug to upgrade....TV and trailer. Have the opportunity to upgrade the TV with little cost. I'll be sacrificing a few bells and whistles and a few miles, but will now be able to tow whatever I choose to upgrade to on the trailer side. The vehicle I am considering is a 2004 F250 4X2 LB. It has the 6.0 diesel and that is my "big" hangup at this point. I had heard some horror stories on this engine and wanted to get some opinions. I know what opinions are like, but figured I like to see what other Outbackers thought about it.


----------



## Jimmie (Jan 7, 2008)

Uh oh!!!!


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

Jimmie said:


> Uh oh!!!!


You can say that again.


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh my! Those RV shows are nothing but trouble. Talk to 5th time Around about the Fords. I'm not the Ford expert - just the Cummins! LOL Good luck. Can't wait to see your new bunk house fiver!


----------



## Jimmie (Jan 7, 2008)

Its ok Jeff...I've got new Outback fever...298RE


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

I am not one to ask, but I have a friend with the 6.0 in his f350 and he blew the head gasket a while ago, he has still been driving it and is still towing his 30 something foot Paradise Pointe fifth wheel with it in that condition. He has another engine for it, so he is just waiting for the current motor to take a dump.


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

Jimmie said:


> Its ok Jeff...I've got new Outback fever...298RE


Couldn't remember that one from the show so I jumped over to Keystone's site. Very nice trailer....can tell ya'll have gotten the kids off to college.









I love the new front end look. Good luck, and maybe we'll all have something new to show off in August.


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

Don't make John and I get our new Montana 3580RL early!







phillip


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

ok where to start and I will prob not remember it all in one shot.
The 05-07 had the better wiring harnesses and better FICM than the early years 03-04.
Depending on the miles, I am sure it has more hours than miles, meaning it was probably idled more than drivin. So if the egr hasnt been flushed out recently it is all more then likely blocked. So you will be looking at a new egr cooler and oil cooler or delete kits. Fuel pump spring mod will need to be done, HPOP is a concern, especially for those years. Injectors are something that you are gonna want to get some history on. Those years were known for more injector issues than the later years. Same with the turbo. Headgaskets are a concern, if the egr and oil coolers have been clogged up for awhile or the turbo hasnt been maintained and overboosted or if the truck has been tuned and driven with too hot of a tune.

That being said, if you can get a good deal on it and make the necessary repairs or mods to make it reliable, dont be afraid. They can be a great power plant with some tweaking. You will need to do alot of reading on some of the Ford forums and it helps if you have been known to get your hands dity under the hood. If you get a well maintained piece, get your coolant swapped out and a coolant bypass filter, a good set of gauges to keep an eye on it all, your fuel pressure up to snuff with the spring upgrade, then you will be able to sit back and enjoy towing with just regular maintenance.

Good luck.

Jim


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

Joonbee said:


> ok where to start and I will prob not remember it all in one shot.
> The 05-07 had the better wiring harnesses and better FICM than the early years 03-04.
> Depending on the miles, I am sure it has more hours than miles, meaning it was probably idled more than drivin. So if the egr hasnt been flushed out recently it is all more then likely blocked. So you will be looking at a new egr cooler and oil cooler or delete kits. Fuel pump spring mod will need to be done, HPOP is a concern, especially for those years. Injectors are something that you are gonna want to get some history on. Those years were known for more injector issues than the later years. Same with the turbo. Headgaskets are a concern, if the egr and oil coolers have been clogged up for awhile or the turbo hasnt been maintained and overboosted or if the truck has been tuned and driven with too hot of a tune.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I am not the under the hood guy, but have a good friend who is a diesel engine guy and could probably help with these suggestions. He had mentioned a few of the concerns you did as well. 
The reason I am looking at this truck is that it only has 66K miles on it and has the remnants of the 5th wheel anchor in the bed. I am thinking it was an RV'er that owned it. According to the Car Fax it has been owned locally for its history by one owner. A couple of "service records" appear so I was hoping to contact the dealerships with the VIN to see what had been done. If I can run down the past owner, I figure they would be up front at this point on maintenance and reasons for trade.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Hey Jeff; how are things in sunny Florida? I would be a bit worried with a '03 - '04 (even some of the '05's). Ford finally had most of the bugs worked out by the '06 model year. I hate to do this to you, but you can find a ton of great info here --> Ford-Trucks, 6.0 forums and more specific to buying a 6.0L here --> Buying a used 6.0L. Grab a cup of coffee (ok, maybe more like a pot) and enjoy your afternoon.


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

H2oSprayer said:


> Hey Jeff; how are things in sunny Florida? I would be a bit worried with a '03 - '04 (even some of the '05's). Ford finally had most of the bugs worked out by the '06 model year. I hate to do this to you, but you can find a ton of great info here --> Ford-Trucks, 6.0 forums and more specific to buying a 6.0L here --> Buying a used 6.0L. Grab a cup of coffee (ok, maybe more like a pot) and enjoy your afternoon.


I couldn't agree more with that statement. This is exactly what I did when trying to decide on brand of truck when we got our '06 Ram. Obviously, you know what our choice was. The forums are a great, great tool. However, it can also make you a little overwhelmed. With some time, you will make the right decesion. Phillip


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

For reference, I have an '05 with the 6.0 PSD. I dropped about $4000 after I bought it ($2K was by choice). So far, I've had the FICM go out on me and have had one heck of a time with the front suspension. Regardless, WillingtonPaul on here is a 6.0 MASTER! I like the engine but honestly if GM or Ford made a 3/4 vehicle with a diesel I would have bought that instead.

Regardless, good luck to you in your search! An informed buyer is a smart buyER


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

TexanThompsons said:


> For reference, I have an '05 with the 6.0 PSD. I dropped about $4000 after I bought it ($2K was by choice). So far, I've had the FICM go out on me and have had one heck of a time with the front suspension. Regardless, WillingtonPaul on here is a 6.0 MASTER! I like the engine but honestly if GM or Ford made a 3/4 vehicle with a diesel I would have bought that instead.
> 
> Regardless, good luck to you in your search! An informed buyer is a smart buyER


Ah ha, I knew I would forget something. Thank you Mr. Thompson.

The front ends are completely different in the 03-04. Leaf spring vs. coil spring on the later model years. Dash area is different too, but for the most part that is personal preference, with a few added bells and whistles. The leafs are rougher ride and had a lot of ball joint/tie rod end issues, specifically wearingout pretty quick. Those years also seemed to wear brakes pretty quick also.

Jim


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

I appreciate all the feedback and info. Fortunately??, the truck I was considering actually sold the afternoon I left so that takes the '04 out of the picture and from many posts, I don't think that was such a bad thing. I am going to rachet up the years and begin looking for an '06.

Just think Chris, if I come up with something in the next few weeks, I'd actually have a TV that could get me up to the factory rally....


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

Hey Jeff, hit-up 5thTimeAround. I'm pretty sure their Ford F-250 is a 2006. I don't recall them mentioning any major problems. phillip


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Jeff- we have an 2006 F250 Super Crew 4x2 short bed. Ours was already set up for the fiver and had a $3500 super slide hitch in it included. We bought it with 36,000 miles. It was a fiver tow vehichle, the owners traded in truck and camper for a class A. By the engine hours, it was pretty much a highway vehicle. We have so far, knock on wood, not had any major problems. The one irritating problem was the water in fuel light would come on, we would pull over, let out some diesel and no water came out. Knock on wood again, this hasn't happened since last summer. I know you found out the back seat was quite comfortable and nap


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

jcat67 said:


> Just think Chris, if I come up with something in the next few weeks, I'd actually have a TV that could get me up to the factory rally....


Well, shoot. If that's what it will take to get you out of the south for a week, I say it time for a truck buying party!! It would be great to see you guys again if you were to make it up for the rally.


----------

